# Got my surgery date!



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

I hope ya'll don't mind that I started a new thread but the other one was getting so long and since now there isn't any question about whether to have surgery, just when and how it went, I thought this might be easier.

Got the call today and I am scheduled for June 21. The doc made sure I don't have to do pre-surgical clearance at the hospital so there isn't any chance of them pulling what they did last year and cancelling it on me. He isn't even making me get my primary to clear me. All I have to do is get an EKG and CBC done and call the night before for my surgery time. WooHoo!!

I got the EKG this afternoon and will get the blood work done on the way to work in the morning and then I should be all set. It's a Thursday so my husband is going to take Thurs and Fri off and will then be with me for the weekend. My daughter has Monday off and will come over for Monday and by then from what I have read I should be in pretty good shape barring any unforeseen circumstances.

I really can't wait, but of course something always has to happen. I got a cold sore over the weekend and went to the doc today because it felt like it was going into my eye and my jaw is all swollen on that side of my face. He thinks the virus may have gone into my eye so I have to see an opthamologist tomorrow and he put me on some heavy duty shingles medication. Of course the pills were huge so he had to get me the liquid since I can't swallow much more than a tiny pill these days.

I just realized it is almost exactly a year since the first surgery was scheduled. That's really not that long for this thing to have grown that much! At this point, I just can't wait to get it over and done with. I am really looking forward to breathing and swallowing again. arty0049:

Thank you all for helping me get this far and really helping me feel better about the whole thing. I'm not nearly as afraid as I was initially and feel much better that there will be two doctors in there with me. He said it should take 2 to 3 hours - which will probably be the longest couple hours of my husband's life. I think he is more freaked out about it that I am now, poor thing. He told them at work today he had to take those days off and one manager just looked at him and said "but Thursday is inventory" and his supervisor said he couldn't take friday because she was going in for her pre-surgical work on that day. He told them both too stinkin' bad - that his wife was having surgery and that was more important than inventory or pre-surgical stuff for an elective surgery for breast reduction. I just hope they don't give him too much trouble about it. Home Depot can be a really crappy company about some things. 

Sorry this got so long - I'm just super excited they called already and I am not stuck sitting around waiting for that call! arty0006:


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm with ya, Donna! We're in the same boat. Same day surgery, and I am just ready to DO IT! Good luck and we'll compare scars (if I can figure out how to post it afterwards).


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck to both of you!!!

My husband is a PA and is in surgery all the time, but he said he was a wreck during those 3 hours. Hang tight, everyone will be fine!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Good news!


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

shellebean said:


> I'm with ya, Donna! We're in the same boat. Same day surgery, and I am just ready to DO IT! Good luck and we'll compare scars (if I can figure out how to post it afterwards).


I know, shellebean! I commented on your thread that we could convalesce together. LOL The first surgery I scheduled I would have been trading notes with webster as we were scheduled just days apart. Wow, I can't believe you are already almost a year post-op, webster. The time just goes by too quickly anymore.

I gotta tell you guys - I have checked out several other thyroid boards and this is the best one out there. Everyone is so much friendlier and supportive, escpecially to us newbs. You can always count on someone sending good thoughts or offering great advice and I think you all are just the bestest! Not to take anything away from anyone here, but I gotta tell Andros - you are a godsend my friend. I will always remember your kind words and respect all your knowledge on this stuff. I admire how much you do for everyone here.


----------

